# Ossabaw



## nick220 (Nov 26, 2016)

We are going to Ossabaw on the December hunt. I was wondering how the other hunts went this year except the one that was canceled last month. 

Also are they allowing fires at the camp sites? I just saw a post that there is no fires on WMA properties.


----------



## rogers001 (Nov 28, 2016)

We just returned from the A/C hunt this weekend.  Island was really impacted with downed trees everywhere.  Have to give credit to the folks working over on the island to get it cleaned up enough to even have a hunt at all this year. They have been working extremely hard to get things back to normal.  There are still bridges out that have some of the areas closed because there is no access. They did allow fires in the fire rings for the A/C hunt.  They have a special permit strictly for Ossabaw allowing them.  The island is very dry and walking quietly through the woods is almost impossible because of the amount of debris from the hurricane.  Still lots of animals running around, but they have a tremendous amount of cover now to hide in with all of the trees down.  I believe there were somewhere in the neighborhood of 31 deer and 38 hogs killed on the A/C hunt.


----------



## nick220 (Nov 28, 2016)

That is a low amount of deer killed How many hunters were there. So I am guessing there is plenty of firewood to burn.


----------



## GMARK (Nov 28, 2016)

Nov 24-26 Adult Child Hunt
53 Hunters
33 Deer
37 Hogs


----------



## Danny Leigh (Nov 28, 2016)

nick220 said:


> That is a low amount of deer killed How many hunters were there. So I am guessing there is plenty of firewood to burn.



The success rate for the a/c hunt was probably close to prior years. The first rifle hunt the success rate was probably over 100% for deer and hogs each. Should be plenty of animals with no archery or PW hunt.


----------



## nick220 (Nov 29, 2016)

That's not bad at all. Glad to see the parent child hunt went well. It has been two years to long since we have been to osssabaw.


----------



## Designasaurus (Dec 6, 2016)

We are heading down in the morning for the December hunt - son, daughter-in-law, daughter, son-in-law & my old college buddy.  I wish I had kept track of how many times I have been but it has been at least 10.  Every time has been great - actually have never failed to take some pigs or deer or both (but that is just a bonus REALLY).  If you haven't taken your kids you are missing a great opportunity.  I started taking them when they were 13 and they now probably look forward to it more than me.  We are usually one of if not the last ones to arrive so we sign up for whatever spaces are available.  I don't think there is a bad spot if you are willing to actually hunt. It is a great opportunity to get


----------



## nick220 (Dec 12, 2016)

I believe I met your son and daughter in law and you. I was the person that his suit case got knocked off and floated down the river until I got it. 

This hunt was very slow and not many deer and pigs were killed Compare to other years. I have been going since I was 13 in 1996 and have a lot less game. After the hired shooter supposedly just shot pigs there are a lot less deer on the property. But the deer are a lot bigger than they were.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 13, 2016)

nick220 said:


> I I was the person that his suit case got knocked off and floated down the river until I got it.



I'm surprised more stuff doesn't get knocked into the water when there are alot of people unloading all at once.


----------



## Designasaurus (Dec 22, 2016)

Nick - I wasn't aware any suitcase got knocked off.  My son & daughter and their spouses both came separately.  2 of them left with me.  My daughter said their cooler got knocked off the dock on the trip in but floated.  Sorry to hear that happened.


----------



## Designasaurus (Dec 22, 2016)

We ended up with 2 deer and 2 pigs.  My son shot the pigs that had run into some palmetto by walking up a blown over pine tree so that he could look down.  He shot one with a pistol and the other with his rifle.  My daughter shot a small 8 pt buck and I shot the smallest deer I have ever shot - tiny button buck...


----------



## nick220 (Dec 26, 2016)

I remember seeing yall.


----------

